# Virginia Hobie Dealers



## StephenVa (Nov 11, 2005)

Anyone know of any? Somewhere between NOVA and Va Beach? I've looked on Hobie's website. But can't get a response from any of the dealers listed. I've been dying to spend the money on an mirage outback fisherman for a couple of weeks. But the only place I can seem to find on is ebay!


----------



## Rick C. (Dec 2, 2002)

Wild River Outfitters on VB Blvd has them.


----------



## StephenVa (Nov 11, 2005)

Thanks... They have a website? Or you don't by chance have the number for them do you?


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

If you are in NOVA, check out Hudson Trail Outfitters, they got a store in Fairfax, VA and one in maryland. 

google hudson trail outfitters. I know they carry outbacks because I almost bought one in March.


----------



## StephenVa (Nov 11, 2005)

thanks guys


----------



## marstang50 (May 3, 2005)

There is a place called the River Cottage in the town of Irvington in Lancaster County that sells them. Ask for Paul Carlson. 804-438-9007 or 866-438-9007. www.therivercottage.net


----------



## mack52 (Apr 26, 2005)

*hobie*

You have a couple choices:
Appomatics River Company
Wild Rivers Outfitters 
and the Bass Pro shop even has them, but they only come in green. hope this helps and see you out there.


----------



## StephenVa (Nov 11, 2005)

found one. thanks for the help guys.


----------

